# Diamond Resorts The Club points and Destination Exchange pdfs



## chemteach

I have attached the current year's The Club points guide and the current year's Destination Exchange guide.  These are current as of January, 2019.

link to the 2023 member guide:  https://cmsprod.diamondresorts.com/sites/default/files/us-member-benefits-book-combined_29.pdf


----------



## DanZale2000

Thanks for posting these. Interesting that Teton Club is one of the Destination XChange locations. That resort is not in any of the Diamond trust fund collections.


----------



## Bill4728

I've made this a sticky


----------



## cindyc

I am attaching the 2020 Destination Exchange Guide.


----------



## karibkeith

chemteach said:


> I have attached the current year's The Club points guide and the current year's Destination Exchange guide.  These are current as of January, 2019.


The Global Reservation directory has been replaced by the Member Directory and the latest edition is 2021-2022. The Destination Xchange (DEX) guide has bee updated to 2020-21. This is for DEX direct members and not for Diamond Club members. Diamond terminated its connection with II and opened DEX to Club Members but with a directory that does not include details of the properties since the are all online and integrated with the Diamond properties and affiliates. Apparently, Club members are treated somewhat differently.
DEX is an exchange company and will get deposits of non-Diamond properties as well as diamond properties.


----------



## chemteach

The current guide for deeded weeks can be found here:



			https://cmsprod.diamondresorts.com/sites/default/files/destination-xchange-guide_6.pdf
		


(The file is too large to upload to TUG.)


----------



## tschwa2

Maybe Hilton will move to Destination xchange as their primary external exchange and give RCI (Wyndham) and II (Marriott) a real run for the money.  The only problem with that is if RCI saw this as real competition they would stop sourcing weeks to the Xchange.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

regarding Destination Exchange: I bet that if they performed an analysis of HGVC to RCI exchanges:

a) the percent of HGVC who use RCI is small
and
b) of that minority that use RCI, the bulk were into Disney (now gone to II), Back into HGVC (now charging resort fees making arbitrage unattractive),  Embarc (when it was available), and Tradewinds Cruises (still on my wish list).  Our RCI usage fits that pattern - we have never traded HGVC for a Wyndham or Worldmark.

So HGVC customers would not lose much from a loss of RCI/Wyndham, especially now if exchanges can include Diamond/Embarc and HGVC property portfolios.


----------



## primeg

chemteach said:


> I have attached the current year's The Club points guide and the current year's Destination Exchange guide.  These are current as of January, 2019.


Here is an updated Guide for Points DeX

Membership Guide 2022-2023 Destination Exchange


----------



## pedro47

primeg said:


> Here is an updated Guide for Points DeX
> 
> Membership Guide 2022-2023 Destination Exchange


Thanks for sharing this information.


----------



## primeg

pedro47 said:


> Thanks for sharing this information.


YW


----------



## youppi

I did a diff between the two pdf versions of 2022-2023.
Some differences I noted in those documents:

old version


			https://cmsprod.diamondresorts.com/sites/default/files/destination-xchange-member-guide_5.pdf
		

new version


			https://cmsprod.diamondresorts.com/sites/default/files/destination-xchange-member-guide_6.pdf
		

diamondresorts.comtheclub.hiltongrandvacations.comDeX membership included in *The Club*DeX membership included in *HGV Max*At 6 months prior to arrival, you *will* have limited access  to accommodations at The Club and Embarc’s portfolio of resorts available in Destination Xchange for 7-night staysAt 6 months prior to arrival, you *may* have limited access to accommodations in The Club and Embarc’s portfolio of resorts available in Destination Xchange for 7-night staysYou must be current on any association fees and *Club Dues in The Club* in order to participate in Destination Xchange. You must be current on any association fees and *dues with your ownership* in order to participate in Destination Xchange


----------



## artringwald

youppi said:


> I did a diff between the two pdf versions of 2022-2023.


Now I'm curious, what did you use for the PDF diff?


----------



## pedro47

youppi said:


> I did a diff between the two pdf versions of 2022-2023.
> Some differences I noted in those documents:
> 
> old version
> 
> 
> https://cmsprod.diamondresorts.com/sites/default/files/destination-xchange-member-guide_5.pdf
> 
> 
> new version
> 
> 
> https://cmsprod.diamondresorts.com/sites/default/files/destination-xchange-member-guide_6.pdf
> 
> 
> diamondresorts.comtheclub.hiltongrandvacations.comDeX membership included in *The Club*DeX membership included in *HGV Max*At 6 months prior to arrival, you *will* have limited access  to accommodations at The Club and Embarc’s portfolio of resorts available in Destination Xchange for 7-night staysAt 6 months prior to arrival, you *may* have limited access to accommodations in The Club and Embarc’s portfolio of resorts available in Destination Xchange for 7-night staysYou must be current on any association fees and *Club Dues in The Club* in order to participate in Destination Xchange.You must be current on any association fees and *dues with your ownership* in order to participate in Destination Xchange


Outstanding,  thanks for your comparison sheet.


----------



## youppi

artringwald said:


> Now I'm curious, what did you use for the PDF diff?


I did a search for "pdf compare" in Google and I got this 2 results
https://draftable.com/compare








						Diffchecker
					

Compare the difference between two PDF files! Enter two PDFs and the difference will show up below.



					www.diffchecker.com
				



The first one (draftable) didn't work because files are bigger than 10MB.
The second link (diffchecker) worked and I used it.
I would not use a cloud base tools for a confidential PDF file but for DeX member guide, I don't care.


----------



## Arusso

FYI -- I'm curious about the reaction from the group here regarding yesterday's email from HVC re: addition of 110 affiliate resorts.  At first I thought these were new additions.  Today, I read from the "news" tab on the DRI web site that these 110 properties were moved from The Club to their Destination Exchange program.   Exchanges within the Club result in no additional cost.  Is there more to this than HVC discovering that by moving properties from The Club to the DeX portfolio they can extract more $$ for its members??????

It seems that every announcement we have received thus far from HGV since the merger 10 months ago is associated with additional fees to the owners.


----------



## artringwald

Here's the 2022-2023 Club Member Directory, listing the rules and the points required for each destination.



			https://cmsprod.diamondresorts.com/sites/default/files/us-member-benefits-book-combined_27.pdf


----------



## pedro47

artringwald said:


> Here's the 2022-2023 Club Member Directory, listing the rules and the points required for each destination.
> 
> 
> 
> https://cmsprod.diamondresorts.com/sites/default/files/us-member-benefits-book-combined_27.pdf


Thanks sharing this information.


----------



## TheViking

What is the situation with resale 'deeded' weeks at the Sint Maarten properties. I see many listing saying Diamond Points, but there are a few floating around for sale at the 3 resorts on the island for 'deeded' fixed weeks. What would be the status of those for the resale buyer? Saw some posts where people are doing 'deed backs' makes me think the resale deeded units have no value? 
If there is a post here with the info I am not seeing it. Thanks in advance for anyone taking the time to answer,

V


----------



## artringwald

TheViking said:


> What is the situation with resale 'deeded' weeks at the Sint Maarten properties. I see many listing saying Diamond Points, but there are a few floating around for sale at the 3 resorts on the island for 'deeded' fixed weeks. What would be the status of those for the resale buyer? Saw some posts where people are doing 'deed backs' makes me think the resale deeded units have no value?
> If there is a post here with the info I am not seeing it. Thanks in advance for anyone taking the time to answer,
> 
> V


Diamond stopped selling deeded weeks not too long after we bought a week from the developer in 2004. That's why you don't see many up for resale. Later we bought 2 more weeks through resale. I like having deeded weeks better than points in a collection. The maintenance fees for deeded weeks can be much lower than the equivalent number of points in a collection because of the big overhead they add for managing the collection. Deeded weeks can be exchanged through RCI, Interval International, or DEX, Diamond's own exchange program. Of course, points have more flexibility, but resale points can only be used for booking resorts in their collection.


----------



## TheViking

artringwald said:


> Diamond's own exchange program. Of course, points have more flexibility, but resale points can only be used for booking resorts in their collection.


But is there still  "Diamond Resorts" ?  I thought HGV owns the building and operates the resort.  To clarify what is the status of 'Diamond Points
in HGV, how are points converted etc. More importantly what is value of a deeded unit at the resort that is now owned by another TS company.?

 Deeds in Hawaii are,  I am assuming, subject to US law. This is Sint Maarten and ( also Diamond/and or HGVC) I am not sure if deed would transfer 'clean' meaning with the same rights and responsibilities as the person trying to sell it. 

I am scouring the 'deed back Diamond' thread now that was started in 2015 to try to understand the takeover/merge and the properties on this particular island. Agree a deeded fixed week seems preferable in most cases. 

Thank you for your reply and Poipu is such a wonderful place, I remember being there and thinking the owners at the Marriot TS had an awesome spot on the most enchanting island.

Anyway, I have a very limited understanding of how these systems work, but I suspect the may be the 'points'.

As always appreciate all the time and effort everyone puts in the help others navigate these systems.

V














































































/


----------



## artringwald

TheViking said:


> I thought HGV owns the building and operates the resort.


In the USA, buildings are owned by the Home Owners Association. HGV is just a management company and owns the unsold weeks. I can't say for sure what happens in other countries, but I assume it's the same. Here's a response from another thread.



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Keep in mind the difference between "ownership" and "management".  When Hilton bought Diamond, what they bought was the management operations and any unsold inventory that Diamond had title to.
> 
> In almost all cases, ownership of the property lies with people who bought deeds for the properties, or with a trust that holds the deeds and that has fiduciary duty to the members of the trust.  So, with all resorts ownership will continue as is. Hilton taking over Diamond does not change a single deed.  The Diamond USA trust will own whatever it now owns, though the name of the trust may change. People who own deeds outside of a trust will continue to own what they own and will have all of the reservation rights for that deed.


----------



## youppi

The US Collection owns more than 60% of weeks at the Flamingo Beach and also more than 50% at the Royal Palm.

The ownership at both resorts is a right to use (RTU) and not a deed but I don't know the RTU term length.

The MF of a 2 bdrm at the Royal Palm resorts is very high (~$1,900) from what I see in resale ads and it is cheaper to own points in the US Collection to book it most seasons then owning a RTU week at this resort.
I didn't check the MF of the other units size at the Royal Palm nor at the Flamingo Beach.

The 2023 US Collection MF is $230 + $0.19122 per point (no Club fee to pay with resale points).

Owning 7,000 pts resale to book a week in High seasons (winter and summer weeks) cost $230+ 7,000*$0.19122 =  $1,568.64 vs ~$1,900 for a RTU week.
Owning 14,000 pts resale to book 2 weeks in High seasons (winter and summer weeks) cost $230+ 14,000*$0.19122 =  $2,907.08 vs ~$3,800 for 2 RTU weeks.


----------



## TUGBrian

added the link to the first post.


----------



## youppi

TUGBrian said:


> added the link to the first post.


The link you added for the 2023 member guide points to the post with the link of the 2022-2023 (suffix _27) member guide (more 2022 than 2023).

The 2023 member guide is for the moment the 2023-2024 with the suffix _29 in the URL:


			https://cmsprod.diamondresorts.com/sites/default/files/us-member-benefits-book-combined_29.pdf


----------



## TUGBrian

replaced link, ty!


----------



## TheViking

The poster on another timeshare sales site (is claiming) he has 2 deeded weeks @flamingo SM.  Considering the MF and asking price it's a pass. Still may be worth it for me to obtain 1 as its a good week. Will be visiting the resort end of February staying in a studio and will check it out, but for 8 years with waxing and wanning interest I've been looking to get in to SM, as it a preferred destination as I live on the east coast. Not really interested in exchanges to other island save the one off trip to Hawaii every few years.


----------

